# 5 days/4 nights in Santa Barbara, CA dead ahead!



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Looking forward to heading out to our reserved site at *Rancho Oso * (a Thousand Trails preserve) in Santa Barbara, CA this coming Thursday. This will be our 4th trip in our '05 OB 21RS. So far she has performed flawlessly and gets easier to set up each time out. You gotta like that!

http://www.thousandtrails.com/_vti_bin/min...gi?preserve=122

We love the Santa Barbara area in general so camping in the area is going to be a big bonus. This will be our first stay at this particular preserve but we have picnicked at Rancho Oso before while checking out the amenities for future visits.

The weatherman is talking about sun ny/partly cloudly skies with highs in the mid to high 70's and lows in the low 50's. Perfect camping weather but we're from Southern Cal so its not like a big weather pattern change for us.









Our 11 month old girl is teething again (molars this time) so that might be our only encumberance this trip. But we have the Orajel and teething tablets in hand and are prepared to help the lil one get through this tough time. The lil one is already a veteran camper with about 10 camping/day trips under her belt, er, diaper and really seems to enjoy camping. So we're hoping the fresh air, sunshine and ocean will help relax her some (like it does for her parents).









Anyway, if any of you "Outbackers" happen to be at Rancho Oso this coming Thursday to Monday, feel free to look us up.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey Gonzo we are going to just miss you. We'll be there from 10-21 to 10-24. It's our first time there too. My girls (5 & 2-1/2) are really excited about getting their first horse ride there too







We are also bringing relatives visiting from outside the country and renting a Garden Home for them. Have a great time!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

<snaps fingers> *Dang it CA Jim!*

I hope this isn't a trend I'm starting with you. You told me before that we just missed each other up in Idyllwild and now this.









Anyway, hope you and your family have a great time. I'll try not to tear the place up too much so you and yours have something left to see.









Btw, I noticed there was a new So Cal in the forum asking about a rally someday with the rest of us. With our mild winters we might want to look into some sort of winter run to appease the masses. I know I'll be camping throughout the winter, how 'bout you?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Us too. It's great that the season never really ends here sunny We have already booked a weekend trip to Bolsa Chica State Beach for November 19-22nd, and I'm sure we will be doing something shortly thereafter. Not so sure about December with the holidays and all.

Maybe we could get the gang together in the spring? Heck, I'll go before then too


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

We'll be camping at Doheney Beach in Dana Point over the Oct 22-24 weekend.

[aside] Have you heard? In some parts of the country it gets so cold and snowy that people have to put their campers away for the winter. It's true!









Kevin P.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

kjp1969 said:


> We'll be camping at Doheney Beach in Dana Point over the Oct 22-24 weekend.
> 
> [aside] Have you heard? In some parts of the country it gets so cold and snowy that people have to put their campers away for the winter. It's true!
> 
> ...


Kevin,

Doheny State Park is the most requested campsite in CA. How long have you had your reservation in place?


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Us too.Â It's great that the season never really ends hereÂ sunnyÂ We have already booked a weekend trip to Bolsa Chica State Beach for November 19-22nd, and I'm sure we will be doing something shortly thereafter.Â Not so sure about December with the holidays and all.
> 
> Maybe we could get the gang together in the spring?Â Heck, I'll go before then too
> 
> ...


CJ,

How long ago did you nab those BC State Beach reservations? I have always wanted to camp there but its too dang expensive now versus using our TT membership preserves, plus thats been a tough site for us to get a reservation at.

Did you use Reserve America or did you call the reservation line?


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

We tend to make the reservations first, then fit our schedule to what we get. My wife made these reservations online (www.reserveamerica.com) last May- she said this was the first weekend that a beachfront site was available- probably because school is back in session. Heck, Doheny is only about 30 mins away from us so its an easy trip.

Anyway, she works magic with campground reservations- always seems to pick the best spots. (Maybe she bribes the reservations people.)

Kevin P.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Kevin,

Yep....you have to grab those good beach spots at Doheny the moment they open up the phone lines 6 months ahead of time. But you don't always land the weekend beach spots which are premium.

Hope you guys enjoy your trip. We do ALOT of day camping at Doheny State Beach with family and friends year round.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey Gonzo, I just made the reservations last week with Reserve America. Got really lucky I guess. I was really surprised at the cost though. Back in July the rates pretty much doubled! I'm spending $40 per night for this trip









The kids really love the beach and we have been trying to get in there for the longest time. So cold or not we're going! It's a great bike ride down the bike path to the Huntington Beach pier and lunch/dinner at Ruby's









I don't know anything about Doheny but if it's on the beach ya got my vote!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

CA JIM,

We enjoyed our trip up to Rancho Oso despite being deluged with rain for 3 straight days. I guess I shouldn't have been bragging about our great So Cal weather. None the less, the rain and the low clouds made for great scenery outside the trailer. The great news is that our OB 21RS made it through its first major rain without as much as a drip making it inside the cabin. You gotta like that!

While we were there we saw alot of deer, a skunk, a racoon, a very large Egret (he eats the squirrels that are everywhere) and lots of birds. We also visited their very unimpressive petting zoo. My little 11 month old girl thought it was pretty cool to see the animals up close (while mom and dad noted how poorly maintained the area was). But heh, it was free!

Your girls are going to love the horses that are there. They look very healthy.

As for you landing that Bolsa Chica spot, you really did score on such short notice despite the NEW CA State Park costs. Good for you!

I will be wishing for a little better weather for you guys although we really enjoyed the additional togetherness we were forced into with all the rain up in Santa Barbara.

Marc


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

You guys camp at the Beach in the non-summer time? Maybe you all have dry suits. I guess I'm just spoiled because I can't see going to the beach when it's not hot and sunny. Everyone to their own though. I go to San Clemente State Beach every year in the summer. In terms of cost, you can thank our 'Anti Indian' Gov for the high rates (off my soap box now) . Anyway, my method to get reservations is just log on to ReserveAmerica 20x's a day at work and search for my criteria until a cancellation turns up. Enivitably one always does. With all our June, July, and sometimes even August gloom lately I can't see comitting myself 6 months in advance. In the Fall, Winter, and Spring I camp in the desert. It's beautiful in the day and at night (all the stars). We ride motorcycles, catch lizards, shoot rockets, and look thru telescopes. Any dirt bikers out there in Outbackerville? Speaking of 'Thousand Trails', we got a free 4 day Ensenada Carnival Cruise, a $50 Outback Steakhouse gift certificate, and 3 free nights a the one in Idywild to sit through their Presentation. They didn't even let us see the grounds before the high pressure sales pitch started. We knew we were in trouble when the lady said, "Anyone who doesn't buy this has got to be crazy." We refused to pushed into anything so we told them what to do with their membership. BTW (CA. Jim) What about those "kids at heart" contacts? Trying to keep a good thing to yourself?


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

bassplunker,

If you are familiar with the So Cal coast line, then you surely must be aware of our very mild springs, fall and winter months. Those of us that live locally know that sunshine can be found all year round at our beaches if you look hard enough.

I recall an early March, 04 day camping trip we took with lots of family and friends down to Doheny State Beach that provided us with a glorious day of sunshine and temps in the high 70's. Not bad for March.

Also, everyone knows that while the Rose Parade is happening on New Years day, it is almost always sunny and warm.







Thats a good time to get out and about to shake off some of that "Winter" funk.

I'm sorry to hear about your Thousand Trails presentation. When we signed up in mid 2003, it was anything but a hard pressure sale and the program did indeed sell itself to us. In our situation, we can camp on avg 1 to 2 weekends a month if we choose, in the long run, the program will pay for itself over time when you compare it to what CA State Parks will get you for on the same amount of camping.

And finally, sorry about your feelings on the current Gov but the State Parks are far from his problem. They went into dissarray long before he arrived. Its only now that someone in the Gov's office actually stood up and did something to help the Parks and Rec's dept to actually have some cash flow to do minimal upkeep. </rant>

Marc


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

Gonzo: 
I should have qualified my statement with, "hot and sunny", and "TOLERABLE WATER TEMP". That is the only time I'm a beach person. Like I said though (and I thought non-accusingly). Everyone to their own. I'm a desert and mountain person and not a beach person. I'd go to Death Valley in the Summer (but I know a lot of caves that are nice and cool). I been going to the beach since the mid 60's. I've fished at Dana Point in army surplus rafts before they ever had breakwater, and spent whole Summers in Leucadia surfing in the 70's. I also fished off the rocks in Laguna before there was a marine preserve and the water was almost as clear as Catalina. There's just not much that I enjoy there anymore in the off season. My brother and his sons were just down from Oregon to dive but he does have a drysuit. Also, I do think there was a way our Governor could have gotten around the ridiculous price of California State Parks though (without taxing the Indians 18% and taking away their sovereignty). On a lighter note, I was in a rock band called 'Gonzo' in the 70's. I think some of them have even recently reunited.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Gonzo: We lucked out with the weather. It was raining like crazy the day before we left and then totally cleared out for our whole trip. 4 days of sunny clear skies, 68ish in the day and 40-50 at night. It was glorious









The girls LOVED the horse ride and still haven't stopped talking about it and even memorized everybody's horse's name. My wife, our 2 guests and I all did the 1 hour Oso loop trail ride. It was very nice and zero dust because of the recent rain. The horses did look good and were very well behaved.

Livestock? The barn was empty when we went looking. We did later see the pigs and some cows though. One night we saw a Tarantula (spider) just walking down our street like he owned the place







We were up on the top row of the hillside lots @ #69. And yes lots and lots of deer everywhere in the campground. We caught one of them going through our outside trash can right next to our trailer steps!

We also took two day trips to entertain our guests from the Philippines. Santa Barbara and Solvang. Both were an easy drive and were good fun for a few hours diversion.

I also found out that Rancho Oso has free WIFI access if you are so inclined to connect to the internet. All in all we enjoyed the preserve and will likely go back in the coming months









BASS: Sorry about the "Kids @ Heart" info. Or lack thereof







I'll look that up when I get home. They already have a great number of weekend trips planned and are really active family campers. I have already met some of the members and they really are a good group of folks. They don't have a website, rather, they send out monthly news letters with all the details. I'll forward the latest one to you


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

As promised: Kids at Heart - Main contact person = Sam Lewson
[email protected]

If you PM me with your email address I can send you the October newsletter, or, contact Sam and say hello while requesting a copy. He can also add you to the e-mailing list if it looks interesting to you guys.


----------

